# Ruger Dragoon?????



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

A friend of mine showed me his Ruger Dragoon 44Mag Single action revolver that he inherited from his father. It's beautiful! The blueing is almost perfect, just a small amount of holster wear on the left front side of the barrel. You can tell it's really been taken care of. 

Do any of you know anything about this gun? Tried to go on the Ruger Forum but it wont accept AOL users. The Strum Ruger web site has no mention of it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I tried a search on the Ruger forum using Ruger dragoon, 44 mag, single action. I got no replies to the search. Try PMing Bob Wright he knows quite a bit about Rugers, maybe he can help you.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

is it possibaly a ruger old army? i have often heard folks who refwer to all black powder revolvers as dragoons. i also will drop a thread on the ruger forum to try and get a responce......brb....lol.

danny


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

quote:

Elmer Keith dubbed the Super Blackhawk the "Dragoon" and referred to the grip frame as of "dragoon style."
Many of us older hands use the term for the same purpose, alluding, of course, to the Colt Dragoon cap-n-ball guns. Never an official appelation, this term was applied to all the pre-1860 Army models. On purchase orders of Civil War era, they are referred to as Old Model Army.

Bob Wright

unquote.

danny


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A little clarification to my statement may be in order. The term "Dragoon" was applied to all Colt Army Models prior to the 1860 Army Model.

It did not apply to the Navies or Pocket Models. Though one Pocket Model was referred to as the "Baby Dragoon."

Lest there be any mis-understanding.

Bob Wright


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i do regress sir,
i should have just asked you to come help this guy out instead of quoteing you, bob. the reference i made is from some 25 odd years expierience of being around new years shooters. most everyone carries rifles, i'ld say out of about 400 shooters only maybe 20 or so carry "handguns" , of those only about a dozen or so are revolvers, the rest are single shot duelers. i have repeatedly noticed the mislabeling also of revolvers by those who refer to all of them as "dragoons". thanks for clarifying. 

post script: after about 6am the cold weather and moonshine antifreeze may have some folks calling their guns anything, one guy started refering to an old civil war era long gun, which he had sawed off, as a chicken one year and it j8ust stuck. now it is common to hear any sawed off musket refered to as a chicken.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Vision = 20/20 with glasses!*

Thanks to all of you who have taken the time to respond. I saw this gun while sitting on his patio in East Texas. It was close to dark and without reading glasses I could not read any info on the the gun itself. It had about a 8 in barrel & was in pristeen condition. He said it was a Ruger Dragoon. I will try to contact him today for more info. I know it was a older edition since it had belonged to his father who had owned it for a while but probably would not classify as a antique.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Gentlemen,

First of all, it is extremely flattering to be quoted. It is evidence that I have either said something worthy of passing along, or so outlandish as to be held up to ridicule. But I say what I say, and if that's quotable, so be it.

As to 'shine antifreeze, I'm no stranger to that libation, either.

For some reason reminds me of the Tennesseeans who went west and carried a barrel of whisky in case of snake bite.




And, just in case, a barrel of timber rattlers.

Bob Wright


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> i do regress sir,
> i should have just asked you to come help this guy out instead of quoteing you, bob. the reference i made is from some 25 odd years expierience of being around new years shooters. most everyone carries rifles, i'ld say out of about 400 shooters only maybe 20 or so carry "handguns" , of those only about a dozen or so are revolvers, the rest are single shot duelers. i have repeatedly noticed the mislabeling also of revolvers by those who refer to all of them as "dragoons". thanks for clarifying.
> 
> post script: after about 6am the cold weather and moonshine antifreeze may have some folks calling their guns anything, one guy started refering to an old civil war era long gun, which he had sawed off, as a chicken one year and it j8ust stuck. now it is common to hear any sawed off musket refered to as a chicken.


Hey viper Your pretty good at reading between the lines. You were typing your last entry as I was typing my last entry. In answer, we didn't have any moonshine but we did have a few coldbeers (that's one word in Texas) and I've got to admit to becoming more affectionate toward my guns after sipping a few but I haven't resorted to naming my guns yet. My wife (Txbell) does refer to her Baby Desert Eagle as "Baby", as in, "I wasn't afraid because I had my Baby with me". artyman:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

By the way, where is Frisco, Texas. I thought I'd been everywhere in Texas, but don't remember Frisco.

Bob Wright


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> By the way, where is Frisco, Texas. I thought I'd been everywhere in Texas, but don't remember Frisco.
> 
> Bob Wright


Hi Bob: Frisco is a northern suburb of Dallas. It's just North of Plano & East of Denton in Denton County. We are looking to move to E. Texas soon though.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And all this time I thought Dallas was a suburb of Frisco. Must have changed since I lived in Denton. :roll:


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> And all this time I thought Dallas was a suburb of Frisco. Must have changed since I lived in Denton. :roll:


When I was in the Army, I thought Dallas was a suburb of Ft Hood. What part of the Hill Country are you in? I was born in San Antonio & lived in Kerrville for a while when I was a kid. That was a long, long, long time ago.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The thought just came into my mind, was it truly a Ruger?

There was a .44 Magnum revolver in the 'eighties called the Virginian Dragoon that was sort of introduced to compete with Ruger.

In the late 'seventies InterArms, of Alexandria, Virginia, contracted with Hammerli (Hammereli?) of Switzerland to make a single action copy of the Colt SA called the Virginian. Very well made gun, as might be expected, but really messed up on the contour of the backstrap. Interarms dropped this gun shortly after and introduced the Dragoon as its successor. It was made in Virginia and was billed as the first handgun made in the South since the Civil War.

The Virgian Dragoon had some of the design features as the Ruger, but was somewhat more coarse in appearance. Sure lacked the feel of a Ruger.

Bob Wright


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Mystery Solved.*

Just talked to my friend who has the Ruger mentioned above. It is a Ruger Super Black Hawk with the Dragoon style grips. It belonged to his father and he estimates it's about 30 years old. Guess I better brush up on Rugers so I wont ask dumb questions about them. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Tex,

That was not a dumb question. You didn't know, you asked.

Would that everyone took such a simple, direct approach to life.

Bob Wright


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*It's all in a name!*

Thanks Bob. That's me, simple & direct. That should be my forum name. I started to use my dancing, stage name but who would beleive someone named Darth Savage? :-D So I decided to go with TxPhantom.


----------

